
Show HN: Open-source project management system for small teams and startups - leantimesystems
https://github.com/Leantime/leantime
======
shivawu
I'm curious about why you chose to open source it. For me personally, I would
be happy to pay for the hosted version if it's useful, and not worry about
hosting my own.

~~~
leantimesystems
Thanks for asking. There are three drivers towards that decision:

1\. Project Management Systems should be flexible. We can offer tools to get
you started and we can advise on "best practices" but in the end teams need to
be able to adjust the system to their custom needs. This caters to the
experienced PM crowd.

2\. On the other spectrum we have project owners/teams that need better
project management processes and may not know where to start. Their budget
usually reflects that. We want to enable startups and small companies to
manage their projects effectively.

3\. Data security and privacy. Some companies can't or don't want to send
their sensitive data into the cloud.

We have goals and aspirations to commoditize project management. The industry
has been stagnant for too long.

------
saverio-murgia
Seems really cool and we are going to test it. Do you plan on releasing a
ready to use docker image?

If not, we might do it as soon as we find the time.

~~~
leantimesystems
Follow Up: We now have a docker image available at
[https://hub.docker.com/r/leantime/leantime](https://hub.docker.com/r/leantime/leantime)

------
gjvnq
That's cool!

Two things I would like to see:

* EBS (Evidence Based Scheduling)

* i18n (just the support for it, as I can provide the translations myself)

Also, thanks for including screenshots in your readme.md! Xx

~~~
leantimesystems
Thank you. Support for i18n is in the works and will come within the next
month. EBS is a great idea!

------
jonnydubowsky
Looks really cool I would totally try it out do you need to put a credit card
down for the free trial?

~~~
leantimesystems
No credit card needed. 7 day trial for the hosted version.

